# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Perrallat....

## shigjeta

*Gerzheta*

Kishin qene kater vellezer. Tre me te medhenjte merreshin me bujqesi dhe me i vogli rruante delet. Shkonin fort mire me njeri tjetrin e sdeshironin gje tjeter vec me jetu ne paqe. Edhe njemend nuk shkoj shume e u martua me i madhi vella. Mandej i dyti, mandej i treti. Kur i erdhi rradha te voglit, nuk degjoi kursesi, e prandaj e lane te mendohej, para se te zgjidhte. 
Vellai i vogel bluante me mend te veta cka sia merrte mendja kurrkujt. Ai perdite u printe deleve e i conte me kullote ne nji fushe qe e kishte barin deri ne gju. Ne mes te asaj fushe ishte nje gjol i madh. Ne ate gjol jetonte nji Gerzhete, qe gja me e bukur se ajo nuk ishte mu pa mbi fytyre te tokes. Djali, pa e hetue kush, i avitej gjolit, fshihej pas nji kacube e kenaqej tue pa Gerzheten, qe lahej ne ate uje e delte ne shulla e krehej. Kjo, - thote vedi me vedi  ashte per mue e tjeter nuk marr!
E perhere e ma fort i ngulej ky mendim ne krye e as dite, as nate sgjente pushim.
Vellaznit, tue e pa ashtu te merzitun, nate per nate, e ngacmonin me fjale, derisa e lodhen dhe e bane me fole. 
- More vellazen, - u tha, - sa here i coj delet ne kullote, kam per te pa ne nji gjol te madh nji grue te hijshme, qe kurrkund shoqja nuk mund ti gjendet. Sa e prekin gjolin rrezet e diellit, del lahet , krehet e rrin ne shulla, por ska burre qe i avitet, pse ne moment zhytet ne uje dhe humbet. Tash, mue me asht ngule mendja ne te dhe ja e marr, ja vdes pa u martue. 
- Mos e fol ate fjale, - ia pret ma i madhi vella, - se ajo asht Gerzheta e gjolit e per katerqind vjet smund ta prekesh me dore, jo ma me e prue te shtepia. 
- E pra, une e kam ba nji mendim, - u thote i vogli, - por spo di a po me ndihmon ndopak?
- Besa, - ia priten tre vellaznit nji zani, - per me te ndihmue te ndihmojme gjithsesi te na thuash, por po druajme se sna del gje. Po na trego njehere cfare ke menduar
- Kam menduar, - u thote ma i vogli vella, - me vu ne breg te gjolit nje kemishe te bukur me gryke e menge te qepura, nje pasqyre, nje sapun dhe nje kreher dhe te hapim kater gropa per tu fshehur te katert ne to. Gerzheta, kur te dal ne toke, ka me i pa ato sende e ka per te kujtuar se per cfare vlejne dhe kur ta veshe kemishen me menge te qepura, ne kemi per te qene gati me e kap.
- Mire qenke kujtuar,- i pergjigjen vellezerit, - dhe pa i hy kesaj pune, nuk po rrime.

Te nesermen, pa dale mire drita, moren shata e kazma e kemishen me menge te qepura dhe shkojne tek gjoli. Kemishen, pasqyren, sapunin dhe kreherin e vune ne ate vend ku pushonte Gerzheta; mandej celen kater gropa dhe u struken brenda.
Doli drita, ra dielli mbi gjol dhe nisi me u nxe ujet. Kur, ja, qet kryet Gerzheta dhe shikon mos asht kush. Lahet e lot ne uje, mandej del ne breg per me u kreh. Pa u ule mire, i shkojne syte tek kemisha dhe tek pasqyra. Avitet, i merr ne dore nje nga nje, mandej hyn prape ne uje e lahet me ate sapun; del prape ne breg e thahet; kap me njeren dore kreherin dhe me tjetren pasqyren, dhe si limohet dhe zbukurohet, merr me veshe kemishen. Porsa e pane vellezerit se po rropatej me nxjerr kryet per gryke dhe krahet nga menget, u leshuan ne te dhe me shume mundim e lidhen dhe e cuan tek shtepia. Gerzheta e pa se smund te shpetonte dhe beri gjithesesi i thane ata. Hoqi petkat e veta dhe u vesh me petka te vendit e pas pak ditesh u martua me te voglin vella. Te gjitha punet i kryente pa merzi; por, me fole me goje nuk fliste. Pas nje viti lindi nje djale i shendoshe dhe i bukur, qe te kenaqte syrin kur e shihje, por as kesaj here nuk foli. I shoqi u mundua me ia nxjerre nje fjale, por sqe pune. Atehere kapi djalin dhe me shpate ne dore dhe i tha se shoqes:
- Ja po flet, ja e preva djalin!
Gerzheta, duke kujtuar se pernjimend do ta priste, hapi gojen dhe tha:
- Mos ma pre djalin!
U gezua i shoqi dhe u gezuan te gjithe kur foli, por Gerzheta vijoi e tha:
- Edhe kater dite kisha per te ndejtur pa fole, dhe me pas do dilnin nga gjoli pasuria ime qe kisha kur isha ne uje; por tani qe ju me detyruat te flas para kohe, ato kane humbur.
- Keq po me vjen, - i thote i shoqi, - por ne te shendetshem kemi per te jetuar, me ato qe na ka falur Zoti.
Vellezerit ia kishin friken Gerzhetes dhe perhere e ruanin se mos ju ikte; por kur u ba me djale, atehere e lane te lirshme. Gerzheta ju kujtua kjo gje dhe nje dite prej ditesh pyet te shoqin:
- Zot, ku mi ke lene teshat qe kam patur kur isha ne gjol?
- Po pse?  e pyeti i shoqi, - perse te duhen?
- Kurrgja, - ia pret gruaja, - vec me ka vajtur mendja per to
I shoqi, qe smendonte se mund te ndodhte gje, i tregoi arken dhe shkoi si zakonisht per pune.
Gerzheta i vuri synin arkes dhe kur pa se smund ta shikonte kush, nxorri teshat, i veshi, shkoi tek gjoli, ra brenda dhe u zhduk njehere dhe pergjithehere.

_Shkoder

Kjo perralle e bukur, duhet te jete shume e lashte. Ka ngjashmeri me ngjarjet mitologjike te nimfave. Gerzheta eshte nje krijese qe perfytyrohet si nje vajze shume e bukur qe jetonte ne natyre, me liqene me uje te kulluar, mes pyjeve gjithe freski Eshte simbolizimi artistik i  lumturise dhe bukurise. Emri i saj ka lidhje me floket e saj te shkelqyera. Gerzheta, me kete emer quheshin ne Kurbin, ne Shkoder i thonin floçk-a. Si kjo perralle tregohet nje edhe ne rrethet e Elbasanit_

----------

